# Has anyone used a heatlamp a fish tank with thermometer as a brooder?



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok new question I purchased a fish tank a heat lamp with one of those clip things (the heat lamps you see in the poultry stores used to keep baby chicks warm I asked the guy ad he said they have to be kept at about 99.5 I have my thermometer aspen bedding and everything set up as ready to go is this ok and safe just in case also for the top should I leave it open or should I cover it with a towel has anyone ever used this option before? I plan on hand feeding at 2-3 weeks anyways so I wanted to be prepared just in case also what syriginesbdo you use what works best for you (syrigine wise) I bought 2 different kind and a few of each  I've handfeed before so that won't be a problem Any advice is appreciated April


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Also would a tote be a better option with the heat lamp?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would be leery of the bulb getting too hot, many are coated with tefflon and will kill your birds. I'm speaking from experience. A reptile terrarium heater is much better, but this is what I use. 

http://www.avitec.com/Aquarium-Brooder-Tops-p/avq.htm


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

I personally wouldn't use it just to be safe. Birds and fish are two different creatures in many ways.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

rainfeather said:


> I personally wouldn't use it just to be safe. Birds and fish are two different creatures in many ways.


The fish tank is fine as a brooder. The concern here is the heat source..


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

So a reptitle terrarium heater is better? I wouldn't want to cause any harm also space wise etc and as far as using my heat lamp what if I get an extra large tote? Monitor the heat that way? Just thinking of ideas just checked baby still chirping away no new pup marks this is day 3 since 1st pip mark so tell me what would be best the heat lamp or the reptile lamp? Fish tank or other similar tote? Any ideas? Thanks everyone!! April


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Also the bulb I got is used in brooders to keep baby chickens warm? So should I run out and get the reptile heating lamp or is this heating lamp good enough? Also would using a tote be better?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would use a fish tank and put a thermometer in it to monitor the heat. At walmart they have stick on thermometers meant to put on windows in the home..you can get this and stick it to the inside of the tank. I'm not sure about the heat source though. Some heat lamps have had teflon on them so you need to be careful.

The brooder top Mentha linked is meant for birds so if you don't mind the higher price I would go with that one to be safe.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I would not use the stick on thermometer, they are not very accurate because they will tell you the temperature of the glass and not the actual temperature. Petco or Petsmart have thermometers that just sit, they have little stands to hold them up. You can find them in the reptile section. As for the heat lamp, I use one but really had to watch the temperature the first couple times I used it to be sure things were not going to get too hot. Once I got the lamp distance set, it worked fine for me.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> I would not use the stick on thermometer, they are not very accurate because they will tell you the temperature of the glass and not the actual temperature. Petco or Petsmart have thermometers that just sit, they have little stands to hold them up. You can find them in the reptile section. As for the heat lamp, I use one but really had to watch the temperature the first couple times I used it to be sure things were not going to get too hot. Once I got the lamp distance set, it worked fine for me.


Dreamcatchers do you use a fish tank or what do you use for the brooder and do you use a lid?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Most people use a ten gallon fish tank...what's been recommended to me is to put a heating pad (usually a reptile one) on one side of the tank and leave the other side without it so the chicks can get away from it if its too hot.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok while I'm out I'm going to look for a reptile tank


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Most people use a ten gallon fish tank...what's been recommended to me is to put a heating pad (usually a reptile one) on one side of the tank and leave the other side without it so the chicks can get away from it if its too hot.


Roxy off topic of this post but I posted this morning about egg that started pipping on the 4th last pip mark was yesterday sometime before 3 air sac has gone down no visable veins anymore and now where the 1st pip mark is I see the baby moving head wing foot maybe? Also where the first pip mark is air sac what slightly belowly that now its dropped noticeably below that can you view that post and pictures I included


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry for the late post. Its my birthday so my son took me out today. LOL.

Anyway - to answer your question - I have used both a 10 gal fish tank with a thick towel cover that I sewed elastic on so that it would fit snug over the top or I have used one of those plastic cat litter boxes with the top and the door flap on the front (brand new of course). I have had success with both and no failures from either. I tend to use the plastic for older chicks just because it is easier to clean.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers Happy Birthday!! Do you mind posting pictures of both options if you don't mind??


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> Sorry for the late post. Its my birthday so my son took me out today. LOL.
> 
> Anyway - to answer your question - I have used both a 10 gal fish tank with a thick towel cover that I sewed elastic on so that it would fit snug over the top or I have used one of those plastic cat litter boxes with the top and the door flap on the front (brand new of course). I have had success with both and no failures from either. I tend to use the plastic for older chicks just because it is easier to clean.


Also what size and watt bulb do you use?


----------

